
CTO and co-founder of Hyperloop One leaves amid reported tensions - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/07/cto-and-co-founder-of-hyperloop-one-leaves-amid-reported-tensions/
======
ChuckMcM
The fact that they agreed to build one in Moscow really amazed me. It felt
exactly like the old space elevator startup that was "Visiting potential
landing spots near or on the equator for the earth bound end of the tether."
Or put another way, I think the hyperloop idea is pretty cool, but if the
maglev train experience is any indicator, its 20+ years before you have
something even _close_ to a commercial deployment. Singularity or not,
engineering a system of that complexity takes time.

